# 019x Testnummern - Wie kann man die Sperre prüfen?



## Anonymous (18 März 2002)

Hallo!
Mit welchen Nummern kann man gefahrlos die 019x-Sperre testen, ohne gleich das letzte Hemd ausgezogen zu bekommen, wenn es DOCH nicht klappt?

Wer hat schon erfahrungen?
Interessant wären Testnummern für
0190
0192
0193
und evtl. 0900

Gruß,
-ml


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2002)

Ich empfehle eine 0190-4- oder 0190-6-Nummer.
Die sind mit 0,86 DM/Min so ziemlich die billigsten am Markt.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 März 2002)

Billiger: Richte eine DFÜ-Verbindung zu Freenet by call ein. Die Rufnummer dahin ist die 01929. Wenn der ganze Block 019x gesperrt worden ist, darf auch diese Verbindung nicht funktionieren. Es genügt übrigens auch ein Telefonanruf auf dieser Nummer. Wenn korrekt gesperrt ist, kommt besetzt. Wenn nicht, hörst du den Server "pfeifen".


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2002)

Es geht auch ganz einfach mit dem Telefon. Nach der 6. Ziffer der Rufnummer kommt normalerweise ein kurzes  Hintergrundsignal und dann Besetztzeichen. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, hat man ja noch genug Zeit den Hörer aufzulegen und bei der lieben DTAG ja nochmal nachfragen, ob das für die 7,73€ auch alles so seine Richtigkeit hat...
Ciao


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2002)

Lebek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Mit welchen Nummern kann man gefahrlos die 019x-Sperre testen, ohne gleich das letzte Hemd ausgezogen zu bekommen, wenn es DOCH nicht klappt?
> 
> Wer hat schon erfahrungen?
> ...



Hallo !!!
Du must einfach mit dem Telefon die 0190 o. 0193 bzw die RufNr. wählen die gesperrt sein sollten.
bekommst du nach der Wahl z.B. der 0190 1 bis 0 ein Besetztzeichen so sind diese Nummern gesperrt.
Das gleiche gild für die anderen Nummern
Gruß
FriFri


----------

